# SX40's and CHUBBIES



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

Hey fellas, i was in tackleworld yesterday aquiring some more gear( as you do) and i was looking at the price tag on the sx's and the chubs but not for long.
My question is to all the lads who have em. Are they worth it compared to the average cheapie?
Thanks in advance for all knowledge shared.

Ross


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah mate - they are heaps better. Expensive but a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Definately worth paying a bit more for, but tackleworld lure pricing is terribly inflated IMO. There are quite a few (online) retailers who sell high end Japanese lures for much less.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

well worth it, better components and much stronger, you'll go through alot more cheapies than qualitys ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Nup not worth it, don't get any, don't catch fish :twisted: :lol: ;-)

Have a look at mylureshop.com there prices are very good and they currently have SX40's on special and service is excellent.
Also the owner is a new member of AKFF RobT aka: MrT ;-)
Just put in a order with him myself :twisted: ;-)


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes the SX40s are worth the money first lure i use when fishing and first lure i got to when the fishing gets tough


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

It sucks, but its a fact, the lures you're talking about are definately worth having in your box.
StrikePro make a 40mm diver that for all intents and purposes looks like a SX40 and is half the price. It is a good lure that does catch lots of fish, but tie one on after you've had a crack with a SX40 and you'll feel the difference right away.
I still think though that $30 for a MASS PRODUCED tiny little lure is just plain ridiculous. The manufacturers are taking the piss and getting away with it because there is other stuff going on in economic terms that they are able to hide behind and 'justify' the almost 100% price increase in the last year - and on top of that, the lures have such a good reputation that we as anglers won't stop buying them! :? Rods haven't gone up by that much, or reels, line, hooks, boats, yaks, motors etc - so why is it just lures - and lures that are poured into the same moulding blocks as they were years ago!
Its a vicious circle, and it is a very sobering sight these days to see all your favourite lures up around $30 each, and as for loosing one to a fish, tree, snag etc - well, it just isn't fun.
I don't know if there's anything we can do as consumers - probably nothing that will actually work because the overall demand for the little buggers is as strong as ever.
Geez, its only 7:16am and I'm all wound up!
Anyway, you guys know what I'm saying.
Regards,
Smeg.......


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

cheers for a lot of positive responses. i think i will find myself investing in a couple of the better quality lures.
thanks all.
ross


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess it all depends on what you're fishing for and where you're fishing. these lures are designed for use in relatively shallow (less than 3-4 metres) water and for species such as bream, flatties and freshwater fish like bass and perch.

if you're only interested in catching sharks or kingfish then they probably aren't a 'must have' but I think that most of us here on AKFF have a few SX40's 'just in case'...

I'll have to admit though - i don't catch much on them. but then again I don't tend to use them all that often


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Never used a chubby but the ecogear range all my favourite lures for Sooties, JP and tarpon. Nothing I've used even comes close to producing as many fish. Yeah, $15-20 is a lot to pay for that little thing but these days I don't lose very many - it's not unusual for one lure to do half a dozen trips or more, requiring trebles being replaced every 2nd trip or so and catching in the range of 100 fish.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Sx's, Chubbies, Sammies and Sugapens. Catch more fish than most other things i use. For some of us they're worth the expense. Try getting some of the standard sx40's should be around $16-$17 each while the longcast ones are around $24-$25 each. The original ones were the ones that built up the legend. Maybe get one clear coloured one and one bright coloured one for clear and dirty water and you have your bases covered. By far the best investment i ever made was chipping in with a few mates hiring a guide for the day and learning how to fish soft plastics, poppers (during the popper craze) and hardbodies. You can learn so much in one day best $200.00 ever spent. I'd back somebody with a $3 popper that knows what they're doing over someone with a $18.00 popper who doesn't any day of the week.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

I used to buy the eco lures , but quite frankly now I refuse . :shock: 
Now I am using Strike pro pygmys and Daiwa shiners and catch just as many fish on them , and at around $12 bloody good value . Also use the old Attacks and bream still love them 
Afew years ago there were none of these bullshit priced lures around , and i caught plenty of good bream and bass on attacks and Deception Nippers .
These new high priced lures were pushed to the high price they are now by tournament anglers saying how good they were
unless I am given some , I will not buy any more 8)


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

if i had the money id go for one to atleast give it a go


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

They definatley do catch fish. But so too do the lures half the price, and also the old favorites. I have been having an absolute ball using the Atomic Hardz and have caught plenty of fish recently, which are a cheaper version of the chubbies.

I catch as many fish on a Dan Mcgrath attack minnow as what I do on an expensive Japanese counter part. Trends tend to follow what is being used in the tournaments in fishing. The Attack Minnow was the must have lure 5 years ago on the bream, now its hard to even find one cause of all the Jap trends.

Blades were all the rage 10 years ago on the trout, now thier being made in Japan and are considered by those who dont know the "new" thing. The same thing happened with soft plastics in recent years, which are now taking the back seat once again to hard bodies.

Even fast graphite rods are taking a step back in time to softer action jobs, as too is braid taking the backseat slowly for the re-emergence of monofilimant lines.

At the end of the day, eveything goes in circles, and new trends are formed. By all means go and use the Jackalls and SX40s, I do, and they are bloody great lures and catch plenty of fish. Just dont think that you _need_ these expensive lures to catch more fish, as the olden goldies will still give the "premium" lures a run for thier money every day of the week


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I like the phrase, Lures don't catch fish people catch fish....

Just look at the pro's, guys that fish for a living and where money is involved fish with the best. I can't see I guy on the pro circuit using a bigW special against guys with some of the Japaneese specials. Mos will fish the same lures with just the colour making the difference.

FW


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FishWhisperer said:


> I like the phrase, Lures don't catch fish people catch fish....
> 
> Just look at the pro's, guys that fish for a living and where money is involved fish with the best. I can't see I guy on the pro circuit using a bigW special against guys with some of the Japaneese specials. Mos will fish the same lures with just the colour making the difference.
> 
> FW


a big w special is far from an already proven fishcatcher, and that was not the point. The point is that it all goes in circles. To prove it, the blades are all the hype now, but an sx40 will still catch as many bream even though it is now out of flavour.

An sx40 when it was all the rage was good, but an attack minnow in its day, caught just as many, and was the "must have" lure. It still catches as many fish now as what it did then - trialled and proven.

The ol rapala CD5 still catches as many if not more fish than an sx40

the rapala and cotton cordell lipless crankbaits still catch as many bass as a Jackall.

There is a big difference between cheap crap, and history proven fish catchers when it comes to comparing the latest "fads"


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

keljad said:


> FishWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> > I like the phrase, Lures don't catch fish people catch fish....
> ...


I am not sure whether your agreeing with me or not...all the lures you mention are up-market, I was stating that your better paying more for proven good quality lures...Sure the rip-offs will still catch fish but I have ran both next to each other many a time and you can note the difference....Sorry I wasn't just talking about the sx40's but good quality lures in general

FW


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

yes, i am agreeing.......maybe poor wording on my behalf


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

keljad said:


> yes, i am agreeing.......maybe poor wording on my behalf


just dont tell my wife who continually catches good fish on a $2.50 dump bin special..................... :lol:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah sorry no worries...Mind you its all a fluke with me....I catch stuff on some of the most random stuff you can imagine....However I have been fishing in fresh for natives lately with chubbies and have noticed 1 colour getting hammered 5-6 fish in a run (including redfin) yet the same chubby in a different colour running on the same rig won't get a hit.....Its a strange world....If you workout the secret to sucess drop me a line, I am happy to spend a few thousand copying your ways...

Goodluck

FW


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FishWhisperer said:


> Yeah sorry no worries...Mind you its all a fluke with me....I catch stuff on some of the most random stuff you can imagine....However I have been fishing in fresh for natives lately with chubbies and have noticed 1 colour getting hammered 5-6 fish in a run (including redfin) yet the same chubby in a different colour running on the same rig won't get a hit.....Its a strange world....If you workout the secret to sucess drop me a line, I am happy to spend a few thousand copying your ways...
> 
> Goodluck
> 
> FW


I am actuaqlly in the middle of a move with work where I will be looking after Vic, ACT and SA, so Im happy to come up on my next tour your way and work out those secrets to success over a couple of ales :lol: I'll make sure the yak is on the roof ;-)


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

about 10 years ago when I was living in Sydney ... my absolute gun bream lure was a deep Deception Nipper in pink wit black markings . This lure absolutely smashed good bream all thru sydney harbour .
A close second was a little attack in pink also ( this one with black lines on it)
I stopped using these lures for a while when the SX 40 and the others came out .
I did catch bream on the sx 40 ... but after losing quite a few around oyster leases my bank balance soon reduced 
I went back to my old fav and catch just as many fish , good thing about it is i dont cry all the way home after losing 3 lures to oyster crunching bream  
both the attack and the nipper sell at MO Tackle for around $ 11 to $ 12


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

anyone had success on the shallow bibbed red head/clear body chubby?


----------

